# dovetail



## cptjack (Aug 15, 2014)

is it possible to make a joint bigger than 12" joints on a porter cable 12" dovetailer


----------



## foodgroup (May 8, 2014)

Sure, you clamp the template directly to your work and do several passes. You can download the supplement manual from PC's website, it explains this in detail.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

foodgroup said:


> Sure, you clamp the template directly to your work and do several passes. You can download the supplement manual from PC's website, it explains this in detail.


Great first post, welcome to the forum. I will have to see this done since I have the PC dovetail jig. You can not just move the template and clamp it because both templates work together. 
I am sure it could be done, but it will take some thought, work and some jigs.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

foodgroup said:


> Sure, you clamp the template directly to your work and do several passes. You can download the supplement manual from PC's website, it explains this in detail.


 Have any pics of you actually doing this? It is easy to say it will work but have you done it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum FoodGroup.


----------



## cptjack (Aug 15, 2014)

*thank you*

thanks guys


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Supplemental Manual*

The Supplementary Manual is in the reference section here on the Router Forum, http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable/44724-pc-a24602-4210-4212-4216-dovetail-jig.html

I've not done it, but pages 6-8 and on in Supplementary Manual provide the method.

earl


----------



## foodgroup (May 8, 2014)

greenacres2 said:


> The Supplementary Manual is in the reference section here on the Router Forum
> 
> I've not done it, but pages 6-8 and on in Supplementary Manual provide the method.
> 
> earl


Thanks for the link, and thank you all for the warm welcome.

I haven't tried it either.


----------



## cptjack (Aug 15, 2014)

*what would you buy*

recommendation on a jig please


----------



## cptjack (Aug 15, 2014)

*porter cable*

anyone like or dislike the porter cable 4016 jig?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

cptjack said:


> anyone like or dislike the porter cable 4016 jig?


Yep. And that's all i have to say about that.

My likes--Easy to set up and use for box joints and dovetails. When done right, it makes me look pretty good pretty quick. Dislikes--user errors in the system, like not milling enough extra stock to set the template height or do a test fit. That kind of stuff is my fault, not the jig's. Haven't used my PC jig since i put the Incra positioner on the router table. For doing one box at a time, i found the PC a little quicker. For doing 2 or 3, which became a habit, i find the Incra system more repeatable. 

Tip that worked for me--i always had a little trouble seeing the depth plate on the PC jig, too dark down there to see if i was right on a smidgeon high. Then i started putting a small pencil mark on my workpiece, using another workpiece to measure--perfect almost 100% of the time on the first try doing it that way. Your mileage may vary.

I should sell the PC Jig--got the box out of the rafters last year to do that!!

earl


----------

